# Animated Spider Victim



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I hacked an animated man-in-a-bag prop I bought at Michael's and transformed him into a full-sized animated spider victim. After a few days I won't be able to update this post so please check out my album tutorial for updates and lessons I've learned: Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Tutorial: Animated Spider Victim

To see it in action and have me verbally explain how he works, check out the video here (sound up): Click link to watch

[video=youtube;lWnsrCEHWPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWnsrCEHWPc[/video]


_You will need:_

_Blucky_
_Animated man-in-a-bag prop that Michael's sells_
_Cheesecloth _
_Webbing_
_Blanket batting_
_Wire or jute rope_

_Tools: _
_Glue gun_
_Scissors_
_Dremel with cutting tool_











_Cut off the bag off the mini-man so you can see all the mechanisms. You will see that he is originally designed to be hung from his feet. For this prop, you will hang him from his head. _

_Cut the back of the Blucky skull so you can insert the mini-man. Also, cut out the eyes and the lower jaw to allow the light and motion sensor to still be active inside the Blucky skull._

_Glue the Blucky skull back together to hold it and the mini-man together._















_Before this picture was taken, you would see that the mechanism that makes this prop work is a simple long spring that it attached to a swinging motor. Exactly like a pendulum. The key is to keep the movement as unhindered as possible. _

_Wire or rope a leg bone to the top of the spring. The rest of the spring will be inside the bone. Attach the bottom leg bone and foot._
















_You will need to cut away (I used the Dremel) the center of the rib cage and some of the lower ribs so you can attach the chest to the mechanism. Save the lower spine, you will need that later. I wired (or roped) wire going through the arm openings to the other side and back around to hold the mechanism in place. _

_As you see in the second picture, I went a little far in cutting out Blucky's back. Keep a section of his spine intact so the ribs don't buckle back into the mechanism. If you need to, glue in a piece a bone to keep the chest rigid. You will see red circles where I glued in the extra bone. _

_Check to be sure the pendulum can swing freely. Also be sure you've cut away enough of his spine that you can remove the battery cover._

















_Attach his arms and wrap some of that blanket batting around them. Glue the arms to the shoulder together so that the arms won't fall off and they also stay in place._
















_Hang him up from the string on top of Blucky's head. This will make your work much easier._

_Now you will continue to make a 'cage' so that the mechanism can move freely. You've already done that by attaching the arms and chest but now you have to do the same for the front and back. Easily solved._

_Grab the pelvis and cut away the front half but keep the hole where the spine attach's intact. Glue back in the spine (that you had cut away from the chest) to the pelvis. Test fit the pelvis assembly to the chest (where you will be gluing it) to be sure that it won't hinder the movement. Glue into place. I red circled where I glued the pelvis assembly to the chest._

_For the front 'cage' I rigged the arms so they would extend out from the body._

















_This is a great shot to show where the pelvis is glued to the chest and how the arms are extending out. _

_Now drape on some cheesecloth. Be sure that you leave extra cheesecloth at the bottom because you will still be attaching his other leg and that will make him taller._

















_Now drape on some webbing. After the first pass, find gunk that you can put on it to show that this poor guy has been here a bit. I used sand, some leftover moss and the general dirt that's on my basement floor. Then do another wrapping of webbing. _

_Just before the last layer of webbing, attach his remaining leg to the cheesecloth where it is long enough to make your animated man life-sized. Then do your final wrap of webbing and loosely close up the bottom. I left his foot sticking out with just a little webbing covering it._

_Throw on some more dirt and stuff. Turn him to the back and cut out an opening for the battery cover and you are done!_

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

spider victim & room came out great !! Love the motion on the victim.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

You never cease to amaze me, Terra!!


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

, Nice job!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

What a great job. And you really seem like you are having a great time too.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

*Wow*

I am new to haunting, although have always loved halloween. I have been focusing on my village but have started to progress to making props. After seeing all of your work as well as others here, I absolutely have something to aspire to. You are incredible both in your vision and execution. If I could do half of what you have done, I would consider it a great success. You definetly must have a PhD in halloween engineering. Your work is inspirational and just down right amazing. Thank you for you graciousness in sharing your talents with those of us who aspire to your greatness......
YOU ROCK........
Would you consider adopting a middle aged man with a family? My son is cute, sorry handsome (he old enough now to resent being called cute) and will do chores and my wife is incredibly tolerant and nice.......
Dan


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I do have a great time doing this. I'm finding I have developed this maniacal laugh as I imagine the terror I will soon put the ToTs through. It sounds something like this: *MWAH HA HA HA HAaaaaa.....*

*PlainfieldDan:* Sure, I'd love to adopt you and your family to _become slaves in my evil lair!_

....*MWAH HA HA HAaaa......*




LOL! (_I do have too much fun doing all this_)


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow -- this is awesome -- how did I miss it before?  It's definitely on my "to-do" list this year!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I put on my headphones when viewing your video. I was afraid my spider would see your fabulous arachnid resort and bolt for your place. Cool spider victim too, a scary thought being wrapped up like a burrito and waiting to be eaten. I was going to mention that your laugh at the end was leaning toward the maniacal but you noticed it first. Buwahahaha.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oooh..an oldie of mine. Neat surprise seeing the old boy pop up again. 

Hey Spider Rider, he's welcome anytime


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

That is a cool ideal! I have the same guy! I might do the same!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Terra looks freaken awesome!!!!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I'll do this! Goodness, Terra, you give me too many ideas daily!!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

osenator said:


> That is a cool ideal! I have the same guy! I might do the same!


I've been looking for this "man in a bag" everywhere and can't find him - does anyone know if Michaels usually has him before Halloween or if I can find him (or something with a similar mechanism) somewhere else?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I just did a quick Google search and couldn't find him either. Michael's carried it the last two years. They had two versions, a man in a burlap bag and a something else_ (mummy?)._ I hope they'll carry it again. Here's a picture I grabbed off the 'net last year of the one I got. The title on the picture is _'hanging bag zombie by Gemmy'._


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Great job Terra. I love this one. you do the coolest stuff


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Just an update, those Gemmy tied up animated items are sold are Menards this year!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Just an update, those Gemmy tied up animated items are sold are Menards this year!


Oh man -- I live in Connecticut, no Menards within 1500 miiles of here 
I checked Michaels yesterday and they had almost all their stuff out with the exception of the large animatronics and I didn't see on there, either.


----------



## DeadCwgl82 (Aug 22, 2010)

i like this idea alot! and you save tons of money instead of buying that expensive prop.smart!will use this!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Just an update, those Gemmy tied up animated items are sold are Menards this year!


Pssst! Out of curiosity...how much was it?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Another update. They've been spotted at Target too.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

*Found some on eBay after Halloween -- one more available*

If anyone is still looking for one of these hanging screaming zombies to make Terra's Animated Spider Victim for next Halloween, there is an eBay dealer who has ONE more in stock, and she will be putting it up for auction tomorrow evening. If you're still interested in getting one, do a search for "hanging screaming zombie" -- the seller is "lindasdecorandmore"

I just bought two from her and she said she still had one more in stock.


----------

